# No longer amateur upgrading Smoker



## mattsmith379 (May 22, 2017)

Hi all - First off if this is in the wrong forum, please move. I've been smoking on my weber kettle using the snake method for the past couple of years with good success but I was wanting to upgrade to something a little bigger and better, but really not sure what would be best for my needs. I like the idea of the ease of a pellet like the ys640, but the traditionalist in me wants the process of the fire. I've looked at the Yoder Wichita and the Lange 36, but worried about keeping the temp on those. I have the snake method down with my kettle. Is there a traditional offset that would fit my needs that you would recommend? Or should I just go with the pellet? I would like to spend under $1500 and preferably less as we all would, but will not hesitate to buy one of the better quality smokers if that is really the way to go. Thanks for your help.


----------



## chopsaw (May 22, 2017)

You like the weber , get a 22" wsm .


----------



## noboundaries (May 22, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## mattsmith379 (May 22, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> You like the weber , get a 22" wsm .


 Thank you. I'm not a big fan of the uprights. I know the wsm a good next step but I've played around with an electric upright albeit different setup. There is just something about the uprights I don't like.


----------



## 3montes (May 23, 2017)

For your budget you should be able to get into a quality patio offset stick burner. A Lang may be worth looking into if you want reverse flow. I always try to urge people towards stick burning especially if like yourself you want the fire process. I believe that it's on it's way to becoming a lost art of sorts. With all the pellet grills and set it and forget it gassers and electrics folks aren't motivated to take the time to learn stick burning any longer.

Once you take the time to learn the rewards are worth it and you will always be glad that you did. Keep us posted on what you decide. Good luck!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2017)

All I can say is I have a Lang & love it.

There is a bit of a learning curve, but it will hold temps steady without much tinkering.

Of course your going to have to throw a split in every 45 minutes to an hour, but that's it.

Al


----------



## grillmonkey (May 23, 2017)

3montes said:


> For your budget you should be able to get into a quality patio offset stick burner. A Lang may be worth looking into if you want reverse flow. I always try to urge people towards stick burning especially if like yourself you want the fire process. I believe that it's on it's way to becoming a lost art of sorts. With all the pellet grills and set it and forget it gassers and electrics folks aren't motivated to take the time to learn stick burning any longer.
> 
> Once you take the time to learn the rewards are worth it and you will always be glad that you did. Keep us posted on what you decide. Good luck!!!


I agree with every word that all 3montes said. Plus if you have a reliable, cost effective wood supply, offset is the way to go. I have a cheap one that isn't as efficient as a Yoder or Lang, and I wish every day that I would have gotten a Lang instead, but I still much prefer the flavor of the offset to my electric ECB or Weber kettle. There is something about smoking with a wood fire in your firebox (as opposed to smoldering charcoal or pellets) that tastes fresher. I also like being proactive in the process, and you will definitely be more involved with an offset.


----------



## sauced (May 23, 2017)

Off sets are really good, once you learn how they run. Also check out Horizon Smokers. But with Lang or Yoder, you can't go wrong.


----------



## mattsmith379 (May 23, 2017)

Grillmonkey said:


> I agree with every word that all 3montes said. Plus if you have a reliable, cost effective wood supply, offset is the way to go. I have a cheap one that isn't as efficient as a Yoder or Lang, and I wish every day that I would have gotten a Lang instead, but I still much prefer the flavor of the offset to my electric ECB or Weber kettle. There is something about smoking with a wood fire in your firebox (as opposed to smoldering charcoal or pellets) that tastes fresher. I also like being proactive in the process, and you will definitely be more involved with an offset.


Thank you. I think my biggest fear is having the time to devote to monitoring the wood fire. I have two kids under 6 and we are starting to hav saturdays and sundays busy with sports activities. I have the kettle down to where I feel like I could leave for a few hours and it will be how I want. I just don't want to sacrifice flavor with the ys640 for ease when still spending what I could have gotten with the yoder offset. I'm sure I will get used to it and know what I can do after a using it.


----------



## meatsweats86 (May 23, 2017)

I started off using a weber kettle which I got good at controlling the heat but difficult when cooking for crowds.

Bought a used propane smoker for more room and making jerky and it's very easy to control.

I wanted a true offset stick burner, but couldn't justify spending $1000+ and I didn't want a cheap offset from the big box store. I searched craigslist religiously for about 3 months and found some awesome deals.

I just got an Original 16" offset Oklahoma Joe's on craigslist for $60 in great condition. Inside needed to be cleaned and outside had a little surface rust. This is the same smoker as the Horizon 16" offset with 1/4" steel. I smoked 5 butts on it this weekend for my first time. 45 degrees, windy, raining and 45lbs of cold meat on it. I had to tend the fire about every 30-45 minutes. Used 1.5 bag of lump charcoal and about 6-8 hickory splits.

I am looking into purchasing a full cord of seasoned hickory and oak. I would make sure you have a good supply of wood or stock up on charcoal when it's on sale if you plan on going with offset. I was surprised how much fuel it used.

I spent 12 hours dedicated to watching my temps on this. Obviously I am still learning and thinking a basket may help reduce my fuel consumption and give me hotter temps. I would say the favor was better on the offset compared to the propane or Weber Kettle.

The question is- Do you want to babysit (offset) or set it and forget it (pellet smoker). Some people say pellet smokers lack smoke flavor and have to add an AMNPS for additional smoke

In the past 2 months I have found offsets for $200 or less on craigslist that were over $1200 brand new.

Currently building a electric fridge conversion with an AMNPS for sausage, jerky and long smokes I don't want to babysit.

If you go with offset, find something at least 20" diameter cook chamber. Ribs have a hard time laying across vs. lengthwise.

$60 craigslist find













IMAG0989.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ May 23, 2017






16" makes it a tight squeeze.













IMAG1076.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ May 22, 2017


----------



## mattsmith379 (May 23, 2017)

MeatSweats86 said:


> I started off using a weber kettle which I got good at controlling the heat but difficult when cooking for crowds.
> 
> Bought a used propane smoker for more room and making jerky and it's very easy to control.
> 
> ...



Thanks. It sounds like we were in a similar boat. I'm starting to get asked more and more to smoke for larger gatherings. I guess it all comes down to do I want ease or flavor. The whole purpose of smoking is the flavor right? I think I'll start seeing what I can find on Craigslist like you for cheap to get used to it before dumping too much money into it.


----------



## meatsweats86 (May 23, 2017)

Another concern with tradition offset is the temp variations from the firebox to exhaust side. At one point during my cook, I had a 45 degree difference. This is great if your cooking something low and slow and want to throw a chicken on near the FB for higher temps. I had to play musical butts about 3 times so they cooked evenly.  I am going to make a tuning plate like the picture below to help even out temps when I smoking larger quantities.

The other alternative is to get a reverse flow. Search "reverse flow" on here and see the different opinions on that.













Tuning Plate.JPG



__ meatsweats86
__ May 23, 2017


----------



## mattsmith379 (May 23, 2017)

What do you think about "The Good One" I found several on Craigslist that were under $500.


----------



## meatsweats86 (May 23, 2017)

mattsmith379 said:


> Thanks. It sounds like we were in a similar boat. I'm starting to get asked more and more to smoke for larger gatherings. I guess it all comes down to do I want ease or flavor. The whole purpose of smoking is the flavor right? I think I'll start seeing what I can find on Craigslist like you for cheap to get used to it before dumping too much money into it.


Good call. Look for original New Braunfels or Oklahoma Joe's - They go quick. The good ones will have 1/4" thick steel which is what you want compared to the new OK Joe that is maybe only 1/8" thick if that.

I love smoked anything, but I have a 1 year old and honey to do list a mile long so using my offset will be a treat for me. The offset is a fun experience, but after 12+ hours of tending the fire it started to become a chore with everything else I had going on. Some people say it's not real BBQ if it isn't cooked over wood. If it taste delicious I don't care how it's cooked.

When I have a free day and want smoked meats, I'll buy a case of beer and pull out the offset and dedicate my entire day to it.

When I have a full schedule and want smoked meats, I'll still have a couple beers and pull out the propane or electric smoker still have delicious meats and a happy wife.


----------



## meatsweats86 (May 23, 2017)

mattsmith379 said:


> What do you think about "The Good One" I found several on Craigslist that were under $500.


I have heard good and bad things about "The Good One". Just saw one on Craigslist for $200. Not a traditional offset. Can most likely find a better deal. I see a lot of homemade pits out of 1/4" for decent price too.

Where are you located?

In the past 3 weeks there has been 2 of these smokers for sale in the Twin Cities.. Oklahoma Joe for $200 and Lyfe Tyme for $225













Life Tyme.JPG



__ meatsweats86
__ May 23, 2017


----------



## lancep (May 23, 2017)

mattsmith379 said:


> What do you think about "The Good One" I found several on Craigslist that were under $500.



I have the good one open range and love it. I gotta run but I'll be back later to discuss it


----------



## mattsmith379 (May 23, 2017)

MeatSweats86 said:


> I have heard good and bad things about "The Good One". Just saw one on Craigslist for $200. Not a traditional offset. Can most likely find a better deal. I see a lot of homemade pits out of 1/4" for decent price too.
> 
> Where are you located?
> 
> ...


Close to KC. I actually live close to where the good one is made. Totally forgot about it, in my search. Just going to have to think it all through. Maybe while I'm smoking a 10lb butt and ribs this weekend on my tiny kettle.


----------



## 3montes (May 23, 2017)

MeatSweats86 said:


> Another concern with tradition offset is the temp variations from the firebox to exhaust side. At one point during my cook, I had a 45 degree difference. This is great if your cooking something low and slow and want to throw a chicken on near the FB for higher temps. I had to play musical butts about 3 times so they cooked evenly.  I am going to make a tuning plate like the picture below to help even out temps when I smoking larger quantities.
> 
> The other alternative is to get a reverse flow. Search "reverse flow" on here and see the different opinions on that.
> 
> ...


That is a picture of a baffle. Tuning plates are multiple plates that together aren't as long as the smoking chamber. These can be adjusted to allow gaps of varying width between them to control the amount of heat from one end of the smoke chamber to the other. I can adjust mine so the temp is within 5 degrees end to end or as much of a 50 degree difference between one end and the other.

Here is a pic of what tuning plates look like. You can see they butt up against each other next to the fire box to force the heat down and traveling along the bottom. As they go towards the opposite end of the smoker you can spread them out a bit to let more heat into the smoke chamber at that point. Very effective after just a short learning curve.













IMG_0711.jpg



__ 3montes
__ May 23, 2017


----------



## meatsweats86 (May 23, 2017)

3montes said:


> That is a picture of a baffle. Tuning plates are multiple plates that together aren't as long as the smoking chamber. These can be adjusted to allow gaps of varying width between them to control the amount of heat from one end of the smoke chamber to the other. I can adjust mine so the temp is within 5 degrees end to end or as much of a 50 degree difference between one end and the other.
> 
> Here is a pic of what tuning plates look like. You can see they butt up against each other next to the fire box to force the heat down and traveling along the bottom. As they go towards the opposite end of the smoker you can spread them out a bit to let more heat into the smoke chamber at that point. Very effective after just a short learning curve.
> 
> ...


----------



## lancep (May 23, 2017)

Ok, so reading the initial post I had the thought that the Open Range might be a good fit for you. I was kind of in the same boat last year. We were moving into our dream home and my wsm had been beat to hell at the rental. I really wanted a stick burner but I wasn't sure if I could fully let go of set it forget it smokes. I also needed a pit that would cover all bases. My circumstances are such that I can't have multiple units so I needed something that could grill and smoke. I narrowed down my search to the Open Range and the Lang 36 Hybrid. The shipping on the Lang ended up being more than I could afford so I went with the Open Range from firecraft for $1149 and free shipping. This pit is amazing! I use it primarily as a stick burner and I'm putting out the best BBQ I ever have. It runs a little different than a horizontal offset because of the way the firebox is layed out. Instead of a split every 45 min I add 1-2 mini half splits about every 25-30 min. Because the entire cooking grate are directly behind the fire box, I don't need a huge coal bed and my recovery time is about a min. Also because of the way it's layed out, there aren't any hot spots left to right across the grate. The best part is, if I don't have time to tend the fire, I can just set it up for a charcoal smoke and go about my business. 

As a grill, the Open Range is equally excellent. First the grill grate is the same size as the smoking grates and they are interchangeable. Also the proximity of the smoking grates to the fire allows them to function the same as the upper grate on your typical gas grill allowing you to grill a good amount of food. And yes, you can grill burgers and dogs for lunch while you're smoking a brisket for dinner. 

Anyway, like I said, with the budget you gave and specific wants and concerns I really thought this might be what you're looking for. Feel free to ask me any questions and I have no problem sending you detailed pics if you'd like. Good luck in your search. 

Lance


----------



## 3montes (May 23, 2017)

MeatSweats86 said:


>


Plates are usually 3/16 or 1/4" thick. No issues with smoke flow getting to all areas of the smoke chamber. You could just go with a reverse flow but you will lose the adjustability of the tuning plates.

A reverse flow will hold a steady temp across the cook chamber as it is designed to do but I have heard you can get some adjustability if it's a trailer mount by raising or lowering the tongue of the trailer. I've never had a reverse flow so I can't tell you how this works. I have always cooked on standard offsets with tuning plates.


----------



## mattsmith379 (May 23, 2017)

LanceP said:


> Ok, so reading the initial post I had the thought that the Open Range might be a good fit for you. I was kind of in the same boat last year. We were moving into our dream home and my wsm had been beat to hell at the rental. I really wanted a stick burner but I wasn't sure if I could fully let go of set it forget it smokes. I also needed a pit that would cover all bases. My circumstances are such that I can't have multiple units so I needed something that could grill and smoke. I narrowed down my search to the Open Range and the Lang 36 Hybrid. The shipping on the Lang ended up being more than I could afford so I went with the Open Range from firecraft for $1149 and free shipping. This pit is amazing! I use it primarily as a stick burner and I'm putting out the best BBQ I ever have. It runs a little different than a horizontal offset because of the way the firebox is layed out. Instead of a split every 45 min I add 1-2 mini half splits about every 25-30 min. Because the entire cooking grate are directly behind the fire box, I don't need a huge coal bed and my recovery time is about a min. Also because of the way it's layed out, there aren't any hot spots left to right across the grate. The best part is, if I don't have time to tend the fire, I can just set it up for a charcoal smoke and go about my business.
> 
> As a grill, the Open Range is equally excellent. First the grill grate is the same size as the smoking grates and they are interchangeable. Also the proximity of the smoking grates to the fire allows them to function the same as the upper grate on your typical gas grill allowing you to grill a good amount of food. And yes, you can grill burgers and dogs for lunch while you're smoking a brisket for dinner.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I think this is the way to go. I'm not sure why I forgot about the good one. I had looked at them when I was jumping into smoking a couple of years ago but went the cheap route. Now just to find a deal.


----------

